# Samsung QLED Unterschiede



## MOD6699 (15. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute, bin am überlegen (eigentlich schon darüber hinaus) auf 4K unzuswitchen im TV Bereich. Da ich mit "billigen" Geräten ganz gut gefahren bin, hab ich den Samsung QLED Q65 ins Auge gefasst. Nun meine Frage was denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Q65q64r und dem q65q65r ist? Ausser das der q65r billiger derzeit im Inet verfügbar ist? Leider konnte ich dazu im Netz nicht wirklich was finden.

Danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfe 

Gruß


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen 
Ich konnte dazu auch keine Unterschiede finden. Wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie bei LG wo bestimmte Ketten leicht andere Versionen bekommen (Farbe, Fernbedienung, Stand Fuß).

Vom Panel und den Eigenschaften sind beide identisch.

Ich würde aber wohl zum Q70 raten da dieser Local Dimming besitzt was gerade bei HDR und in Spielen zu gute kommt.


----------



## El-Pucki (19. Mai 2020)

Schau mal hier Unterschiede der 2019 Samsung TVs: QLED-, RU- Serie und mehr • tvfindr 

Und der Q64 kann App Casting (was auch immer das ist)


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Mai 2020)

Super danke :thumpup: Ja den q70r gibt's auch gerade für 1070,- hab ich schon im Blick  

Aber:  Der Q64R unterscheidet sich technisch nicht vom Q60R. 

das kann nicht stimmen. Das Datenblatt sagt da was anderes. Ansonsten danke
​


----------



## Blackout27 (19. Mai 2020)

Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben und welche Anforderungen sollte der TV erfüllen? Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine gute Alternative zum Q60 bzw. Q70


----------



## El-Pucki (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe den LG Oled 55 C97LA und finde den richtig klasse


----------



## El-Pucki (20. Mai 2020)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Super danke :thumpup: Ja den q70r gibt's auch gerade für 1070,- hab ich schon im Blick
> 
> Der Q64R unterscheidet sich technisch nicht vom Q60R.
> 
> ...



Was sagen die Datenblätter denn? In den Daten bei Geizhals gibt's keine wirklichen Unterschiede 

Schau: Produktvergleich Samsung GQ55Q60R, Samsung GQ55Q64R Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Mai 2020)

Reviews and Ratings - RTINGS.com Da findest du den Vergleich der neuen und alten Qled. Aber durch die Bank sind die QLed vom letzten Jahr den neuen überlegen. Samsung versucht also billigere TVs an teuren Mann zu bringen^^ Einiger Vorteil der neuen Qled ist ggf. die etwas höhere Langlebigkeit, weil die TVs von 2020 2 LED-Schichten haben und eine höhere Farbpräzision. Dafür sind die nicht so Hell und haben glaube sogar nur Edgelit.

Ab dem Q70R hast auch endlich ein echtes 10Bit Panel und somit nativ HDR. Die günstigeren Modelle haben nur 8Bit+Layer.

Ich empfehle dir den Q70R von 2019.Den habe ich auch. Der bietet grob alles was man braucht. Außer halt HDMI 2.1 Heißt nur 4K in 60Hz. Das Local Dimming funktioniert bei dem Q70R auch ganz gut, kann aber in dunklen Szenen wo nur sporadisch licht ist etwas Blooming wegen der Dimmingzonen verursachen. Ansonsten ist die Spitzenhelligkeit mit 750Nits brachial und hat sogar einen noch besseren Schwarzwert von 7500:1 Mit Local Dimming 8000:1. UHDs sehen auf jeden Fall spitze aus und normale Blu Rays haben mit der hohen Grundhelligkeit und dem krassen Schwarzwert ebenfalls einen richtig guten Auftritt! Ich Empfehle da auch gerne den Movie Modus mit Helligkeit 45-50. Da bekommst quasi HDR Bildeffekte. Nur das Spitzenmodell Q90R ist da besser, aber da kannst auch gleich zum OLED greifen.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Mai 2020)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Was sagen die Datenblätter denn? In den Daten bei Geizhals gibt's keine wirklichen Unterschiede
> 
> Schau: Produktvergleich Samsung GQ55Q60R, Samsung GQ55Q64R Geizhals Deutschland




Zb.: 

100Hz nativ, 3000Hz interpoliert 

100Hz nativ, 3100Hz interpoliert​


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Mai 2020)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Wie viel möchtest du denn ausgeben und welche Anforderungen sollte der TV erfüllen? Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine gute Alternative zum Q60 bzw. Q70




Ich mach damit alles. Ich habe meinen PC am TV angeschlossen, meine PS4, mein Entertainment Reciever. Ich nutze es als einzige Ausgabe. Somit Spielen, Surfen, Filme/Serien und streamen etc. Eigentlich genügend viel um ordentlich zu investieren^^ Allerdings habe ich seit 2014 einen Samsung TV für ca. 800 - 900 Euro und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Ding gewesen. Eigentlich gehts nur darum jetzt, nachdem bald NVidia 3000 kommt auf 4k umzusteigen. Sound habe ich eine Anlage.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Mai 2020)

Shinchyko schrieb:


> Reviews and Ratings - RTINGS.com Da findest du den Vergleich der neuen und alten Qled. Aber durch die Bank sind die QLed vom letzten Jahr den neuen überlegen. Samsung versucht also billigere TVs an teuren Mann zu bringen^^ Einiger Vorteil der neuen Qled ist ggf. die etwas höhere Langlebigkeit, weil die TVs von 2020 2 LED-Schichten haben und eine höhere Farbpräzision. Dafür sind die nicht so Hell und haben glaube sogar nur Edgelit.
> 
> Ab dem Q70R hast auch endlich ein echtes 10Bit Panel und somit nativ HDR. Die günstigeren Modelle haben nur 8Bit+Layer.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir den Q70R von 2019.Den habe ich auch. Der bietet grob alles was man braucht. Außer halt HDMI 2.1 Heißt nur 4K in 60Hz. Das Local Dimming funktioniert bei dem Q70R auch ganz gut, kann aber in dunklen Szenen wo nur sporadisch licht ist etwas Blooming wegen der Dimmingzonen verursachen. Ansonsten ist die Spitzenhelligkeit mit 750Nits brachial und hat sogar einen noch besseren Schwarzwert von 7500:1 Mit Local Dimming 8000:1. UHDs sehen auf jeden Fall spitze aus und normale Blu Rays haben mit der hohen Grundhelligkeit und dem krassen Schwarzwert ebenfalls einen richtig guten Auftritt! Ich Empfehle da auch gerne den Movie Modus mit Helligkeit 45-50. Da bekommst quasi HDR Bildeffekte. Nur das Spitzenmodell Q90R ist da besser, aber da kannst auch gleich zum OLED greifen.




Hallo vielen Dank für die Info! Genau so eine Seite hab ich gesucht  Prad testet ja leider nicht mehr wirklich viele Modelle


----------

